

Slides: Responsive web design from the future - bergie
http://speakerdeck.com/u/kneath/p/responsive-web-design-from-the-future

======
kneath
For the curious, here's a few extra links from this talk:
<http://warpspire.com/talks/responsive/>

Hope you enjoy!

------
jasonwatkinspdx
I'm glad that designers are starting to see the problems with page state
that's not tied to URL state. Nearly all the sites I've seen using #! state
have got this wrong.

------
idan
I loved the site hosting the slides—does anybody here have an invite or the
ability to setup a new account? Would be much obliged.

------
abredow
The infinite scroll example he linked to in the presentation is very nice.
Putting the max_id in the URL is a great way to save the state.

<http://warpspire.com/experiments/history-api>

~~~
wiradikusuma
the idea is good, but the implementation (from user perspective) is not 100%
correct. try scroll somewhere, say you see text "My dad just told me I'll get
my late grandfather's cornet" on top and refresh the page, you will see
different stuff.

------
aresant
Loved this, would suggest anybody further interested in real data on page load
speed to check out:

How site speed impacts conversion rate / engagement:

[http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2010/07/01/the-best-
graph...](http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2010/07/01/the-best-graphs-of-
velocity/)

How site speed impacts Google rankings (and tools to asses / fix):

[http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/official-
google...](http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/official-google-news-
low-website-speed-will-lower-you-page-rank-and-your-landing-page-conversions/)

